# Help!! First timer! is she close?!



## MajesticAcres (May 8, 2015)

I have a preggo Nigerian dwarf. She's supposed to be sure the end of the month. This is her first and mine as well. Today she's walking around with her tail down and shaking it back and forth and it's wet. I'll send a picture. Do you think that means she's close?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome!
How is her udder? Big full & shiny?
A couple pics from behind focusing on her right side & udder would help.
Sometimes in late pregnancy does leak urine but she's a little young to be doing that.


----------



## MajesticAcres (May 8, 2015)

I'm having trouble uploading the pictures. Advice?


----------



## MajesticAcres (May 8, 2015)

She has an udder but it's not very big. She's a little over 2 years old. I've been reading that they don't always developer an udder until they are in labor or until right after she kids.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

To post a pic look under the window where you write your post. See "Manage Attachments"? Click that. Then you can upload pics easily.


----------



## MajesticAcres (May 8, 2015)

It's still not uploading:hair:


----------



## MajesticAcres (May 8, 2015)

Ha!! Never mind!


----------



## MajesticAcres (May 8, 2015)

Now?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

You got it!


----------



## MajesticAcres (May 8, 2015)

I just wiped her off. Thoughts? She has no udder.


----------



## MajesticAcres (May 8, 2015)

Now?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Uh oh. Hope she's not aborting.


----------



## MajesticAcres (May 8, 2015)

Well... That's not what I wanted to hear. What else should I be looking for???


----------



## AriesBis (Jul 30, 2014)

My nubian had some discharge that color about 2 weeks before she kidded. She had 2 healthy bucks


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Can you take a close up picture of her from behind (with her tail up) so we can see her vulva? Also, do you know what date she was bred?


----------



## MajesticAcres (May 8, 2015)

I just got this picture


----------



## MajesticAcres (May 8, 2015)

Let's try this again.


----------



## EggieBaby (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm a first timer too so take anything I say with a grain of salt. But I thought they got an amber string of discharge from their vulva before going into labor. However I would look for other signs as well. Do you know how to check for ligaments? There is a sticky topic at the top of this page that is very clear about how to find them. Also is your doe acting any different? Pawing around, stretching to allow the babies to drop? Eating less? My girls are due in 5 days and they are getting really uncomfortable. Laying around, standing funny and stretching. Their vulvas are very poochy and one has a visible mucus plug. Their udders are filling up but not tight and shiny yet. Their ligaments are still tight and hard. So I'm guessing we have a little more time to go but I'm keeping a close eye on them.


----------



## EggieBaby (Jan 7, 2014)

I took this pic of Gwenie last night. I dreamt about delivery goats all night!


----------



## melbah1 (Jun 28, 2013)

Blood is not usually a good sign, but that isn't very much. Do yoy know how to check for ligaments?


----------



## MajesticAcres (May 8, 2015)

I imagine it's a lot like horses? I was a vet tech for 19 years (we didn't do goats though) and I bred horses for 10 years.


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Try what EggieBaby said, and look for ligaments. Do you have other female goats? There should be a ligament on either side of the base of her tail. On non-pregnant goats, these will feel like pencils and it's easier to find them on a pregnant goat if you have reference to go by. If these are nonexistent, she may be going into labor. If you feel something similar to the non-pregnant goats in the same spot and you are sure this is the ligaments, she is not in labor. Though I'm not great at explaining things, and the article would give better information. The best thing you can do is not to panic. A level and calm mind is key when dealing with animals. Closer to labor, there is a mucous plug that has to be discharged. Watch her behind for more mucous/blood and keep us posted.


----------



## melbah1 (Jun 28, 2013)

How is she?


----------



## AriesBis (Jul 30, 2014)

Any news?


----------

